# Service question



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in Texas, I keep reading things that contradict. What do I need on a dog for it to be allowed into places and considered a service dog. I don't want to get hassled. I have read you need nothing and it is illegal to ask for documentation proving that it is a service dog. Is this true? I also own two restaurants and I have heard that you cannot ask for any proof if they bring a dog in and say it's a service dog. Anyone know?


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Here you go--click the link:

http://www.servicedogsamerica.org/certification/index.html


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Egggcellent... thanks Sue!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

This should clear things up:

http://www.ada.gov/qasrvc.htm


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Sue Miller said:


> Here you go--click the link:
> 
> http://www.servicedogsamerica.org/certification/index.html


Seriously?! :twisted:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm confused, so is the link Sue posted correct as well?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Wait... or is this just some unrecognized site to get my $250? Geeze that seems like a lot, lol. My dog is trained very well and can pass whatever it needs to pass, I am just trying to get this all figured out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> I'm confused, so is the link Sue posted correct as well?


IMO, that link is a a scam that

1) charges people too much money for absolutely nothing 

2) puts fake service dogs out there


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry if this is website is fraudulant. I would think they would be shut down or something if what they offered was illegal.

A man asked me one time what requirements he needed to fullfil to certify his dog as a service dog. He wasn't blind or physically disabled--he was a vet who wanted to bring *his *dog with him for comfort--sort of like a security blanket. I did an Internet search on service dogs & I found that website for him. Besides guide dogs & dogs to help with disabilities what exact training is needed, where do you get it & who certifies you?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I dunno, I am new to the service dog thing but I am legitimately permanently injured, and have proof of that, however not in a wheelchair. It would be nice to have my dog certified and able to come with me, maybe not everywhere but certain places.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Sue Miller said:


> I'm sorry if this is website is fraudulant. I would think they would be shut down or something if what they offered was illegal.
> 
> A man asked me one time what requirements he needed to fullfil to certify his dog as a service dog. He wasn't blind or physically disabled--he was a vet who wanted to bring *his *dog with him for comfort--sort of like a security blanket. I did an Internet search on service dogs & I found that website for him. Besides guide dogs & dogs to help with disabilities what exact training is needed, where do you get it & who certifies you?


That is an emotional support animal which is NOT a service dog, and is NOT granted "reasonable accomodation" under the ADA.

There are psychiatric service dogs trained for veterans with disabling post-traumatic stress disorder. These dogs are trained PHYSICAL tasks (as required under ADA) to mitigate the handler's disability.


----------

